

The dangers of news media speed - absconditus
http://www.visionofearth.org/news/ben-harack/the-dangers-of-news-media-speed/

======
dools
Not directly related to the speed of news but interesting reading is "Don't
believe it! How lies become news" by Kitty Alexander, who was also involved
with the fantastic documentary "Outfoxed".

It's my impression that people lump news and doctors into the same bunch: they
are somehow infallible. Somehow they are always doing the right thing.

Well "Grey's Anatomy" and "Scrubs" pretty much ruined the medical industry for
me :) I guess maybe Season 5 of "The Wire" does the same for mass media?

